# VAG-COM for charity



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I may or may not be at the annual TTOC meet due to baby not giving us advance notice of when it's gonna arrive which means I may or may not be able to VAG-COM and collect donations....

...so today I took some money off a couple of guys! 

Many thanks to '*upiker2005*' and also to "*CJ B6 2.0*" (from audisport.net) for both donating Â£10 for a diag and code change. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Nutts - I'll hand the cash over if I make the meet or pass it to a rep at the next meet I make.


----------

